# Dension IceLink Installation w/ pics



## nash (May 10, 2004)

Great install dude,
I tried hooking an IPOD through a tape adapter but the quality wasnt great, does ur install has a CD quality sound?
Thanks


----------



## rafe2004 (Nov 16, 2004)

nash said:


> Great install dude,
> I tried hooking an IPOD through a tape adapter but the quality wasnt great, does ur install has a CD quality sound?
> Thanks


I used to use an iTrip radio transmitter, but with the ICElink install, you get CD quality (considering, you have good MP3 rates of course).


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 3, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Steering wheel controls were always active in the ice>Link, even before the BMW kit was introduced. As soon as ID3v2 text support is released, you will be able to see Artists/Song Titles in the NAV Screen/MID display.


Any guesstimates on when the ID3V2 text support will be available, and released? Also will we be able to upgrade an older kit to get this?


----------



## rafe2004 (Nov 16, 2004)

Mr Hyde said:


> Any guesstimates on when the ID3V2 text support will be available, and released? Also will we be able to upgrade an older kit to get this?


I just heared that there is a new version, the Icelink plus, which has tags and more in it!!!
I feel a bit ripped, since I bought the my icelink just two weeks before the new upgrade and they never mentioned something new was coming.. Maybe they can do me a good upgrade offer, but for now, I have a bad taste in my mouth....


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

Mr Hyde said:


> Any guesstimates on when the ID3V2 text support will be available, and released? Also will we be able to upgrade an older kit to get this?


We are expecting ID3v2 text capability by end of Dec.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

rafe2004 said:


> I just heared that there is a new version, the Icelink plus, which has tags and more in it!!!
> I feel a bit ripped, since I bought the my icelink just two weeks before the new upgrade and they never mentioned something new was coming.. Maybe they can do me a good upgrade offer, but for now, I have a bad taste in my mouth....


I se in your description you are in the Netherlands - please contact your Sales Rep for upgrade details on the ice>Link Plus.


----------



## jaesposito (Feb 14, 2005)

*Ice Link Plus*

All,

From what Ive seen, the Ice Link Plus allows you to view the mp3 tags on the radio directly. With this in mind, does anybody have any photos showing this operation? I have a 2003 530i with DSP that Im looking to add hard drive based mp3 functionality to and it looks like the Ice Link plus is the way to go.

Any pics or short movie clips would be greatly appreciated!

James
2003 530i


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

jaesposito said:


> All,
> 
> From what Ive seen, the Ice Link Plus allows you to view the mp3 tags on the radio directly. With this in mind, does anybody have any photos showing this operation? I have a 2003 530i with DSP that Im looking to add hard drive based mp3 functionality to and it looks like the Ice Link plus is the way to go.
> 
> ...


Here is a small clip on an e46 w/ ID3v2 support:

http://www.densionusa.com/forum/bmwid3.wmv


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

Three questions:

1) Where would I put the Ipod in an E60? There is no storage space at all in this car.

2) Is there a way to have a switch installed so that you could switch to CD when you wanted to? I'd use the IPod pretty much exclusively for music, but I sometimes have books on tape, conference recordings, etc - that I wouldn't want to have to put on the IPod to listen to.

3) Do you have to use the IPod itself to select what to play? I think the answer is "yes", but that seems very awkward to use while driving - i.e. dangerous. And if you can't use it while driving, it doesn't seem that useful. Can anyone comment on this?

Thanks.

- Dave


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

Dave T said:


> Three questions:
> 
> 1) Where would I put the Ipod in an E60? There is no storage space at all in this car.
> 
> ...


Dave,

There is no ice>Link available for the e60 as of yet, since the system consists of fiber optics. We expect to have an application ready before Summer '05.


----------



## jaesposito (Feb 14, 2005)

Tom,

You mentioned that the ICE Link Plus would have the IDv2 tag display issue resolved by Dec 2004. Can you provide the group with a status update? 

Also, nice movie file! I noticed that the "Savage Garden" example cut the band's name short to "Savage Gard". Is this a limitation that we will have to live with once the ICE LInk Plus support the display of the IDv2 tag info? Or, will there be a scrolling option to allow for more than X characters to be displayed for artists or song names?

Lastly, can you provide us with a status update regarding Dension support? I have gotten mixed results from the support group for email inquiries about the product. Sometimes I get a response, and sometimes I don't. It has been hit or miss, which isn't very encouraging for a potential customer such as myself.

Please advise. Thanks!

James A Esposito


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

jaesposito said:


> Tom,
> 
> You mentioned that the ICE Link Plus would have the IDv2 tag display issue resolved by Dec 2004. Can you provide the group with a status update?
> 
> ...


James,

We stated that ID3v2 text support would be ready by Winter '04, it is out and others are using it - but still considered in the beta stage. At time time, the text is scrolling when used with our v2.05 firmware.

As soon as ID3v2 goes final - there will be a lot more features.

Responding to your technical support issue - feel free to email me directly [[email protected]] on your particular issue. If I cannot handle the specific request myself, I will redirect it to someone who can.


----------



## avinashd (Dec 27, 2004)

Hi:

Can i please have the install pictures and installation guide. I would love to do a similar install.

Avi


----------



## SLHVault (Nov 6, 2005)

*Ben Dejo's icelink install*

Looks like I'm late to this party...but, just purchased ice-link plus for 2002 E39, no NAV, no DSP...Dension emailed me 2B2 firmware and instructions - now I can control everthing from the steering wheel and have artist/title on the head unit. Nice!

Anyone ever get BenDejo's detailed pics/instructions? Please send - I'd like to duplicate that install.

Thanks!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

SLHVault said:


> Looks like I'm late to this party...but, just purchased ice-link plus for 2002 E39, no NAV, no DSP...Dension emailed me 2B2 firmware and instructions - now I can control everthing from the steering wheel and have artist/title on the head unit. Nice!
> 
> Anyone ever get BenDejo's detailed pics/instructions? Please send - I'd like to duplicate that install.
> 
> Thanks!


Here's a post with a similiar install:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82672

:thumbup:


----------

